

Show HN: JHades – Your Way Out of Jar Hell (Java) - xpto123
http://jhades.org/

======
xpto123
JHades In a Nutshell - JHades is a tool that helps troubleshooting classpath
problems. The main features are:

-Duplicate classes detection: a command line tool list duplicate classes in a WAR, and allows filtering 'harmless' duplicates -Runtime classpath debugging: a utility class exists to query the classpath at runtime for details on the class loader chain, jars, hidden class files, etc. -Server startup troubleshooting: jHades works works well in scenarios where the server does not even start

